# Stuffing burger with 575 Watt LEM



## illmakeufamous (Apr 27, 2020)

Just curious if anyone has stuffed game bags with an LEM 575 watt grinder. I have the grinder and currently wrap the burger in freezer paper. Was debating on upgrading to a .35 or .5 HP grinder so I can get a foot pedal attachment but I only do 1-3 deer per year. I just wondered if grinding and stuffing at the same time with the 575 would be feasible, that would cut down on processing time and same me money on an upgrade.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 27, 2020)

you can use a foot pedal with that grinder.  its basically an on off switch.  the grinder plugs in to it.  stuffing sacks may be ok but double grind will be a pain.  i have a similar model but cabelas brand and first grind is ok second 4 mm not so good,  my brother in law uses the same grinder as mine for all his grinding, he is just more patient then me. he uses a 3 pound hand stuffer to stuff links and summer sausage, which is also a hassle. but it was free. I bought the 1hp cabelas grinder and lem 10 pound stuffer.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 27, 2020)

He made this summer sausage April 10th with the$99 cabelas grinder 25# deer meat but stuffed with the 3 pound horn stuffer


----------



## illmakeufamous (Apr 27, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> View attachment 442660
> 
> View attachment 442661
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I have a 5lb vertical stuffer for making sausage. i only use the fine grid plate one grind for the grinder, but I was wanting to grind burger  straight in to wild game bags for the freezer with a 2” tube. Just trying to cut processing time. I didn’t realize a foot pedal works for mine.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeah the unit plugs in to the foot pedal plug. There are cheaper options but I got mine from cabelas


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 28, 2020)

illmakeufamous said:


> I was wanting to grind burger straight in to wild game bags for the freezer


The problem you might have with this , would be getting the fat mixed between the bags . Some bags might be leaner than others .


----------



## illmakeufamous (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks for your reply, I don’t mix the meat during the initial processing, just store venison all together then mix when I’m ready to stuff the sausage.


----------

